# Houston, TX - Cigar Friendly Restaurants (Fine Dining)



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

Houstonians, please add to the list of fine dining establishments if you know of others:

Pappas Bros. Steakhouse
Pappas Bros. Grill Steakhouse (formerly C & H)
Rainbow Lodge
The Capital Grille

All of the above have bars and/or sitting areas where you can enjoy a cigar.


----------



## j5uh (May 29, 2006)

I just found out Zake Lounge (sushi place) allows cigars... 
:w


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

mmm Pappa's Bros steakhouse.


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Mmm, you listed most of the fine restaurants I know of. Also try pubs outside of Houston, I have found one here in Sugar Land that allows cigar smoking and serves food.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

cigar no baka said:


> Mmm, you listed most of the fine restaurants I know of. Also try pubs outside of Houston, I have found one here in Sugar Land that allows cigar smoking and serves food.


what pub is that?

Forgot a couple in my first post:

Pappas Bros. Steakhouse
Pappas Bros. Grill Steakhouse (formerly C & H)
Rainbow Lodge
The Capital Grille
Fuad's
Vic & Anthony's


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

LSUTIGER said:


> what pub is that?
> 
> Forgot a couple in my first post:
> 
> ...


Adding one more:

Morton's of Chicago
Pappas Bros. Steakhouse
Pappas Bros. Grill Steakhouse
Rainbow Lodge
 The Capital Grille
 Fuad's
 Vic & Anthony's


----------



## Danimal (Jun 6, 2004)

McCormick's


----------



## Stogmeister (Mar 22, 2006)

Adding another. The Perry's in Champions has a nice bar/dining area where you can smoke a cigar - I'm assuming the other locations do as well.



LSUTIGER said:


> Adding one more:
> 
> Morton's of Chicago
> Pappas Bros. Steakhouse
> ...


----------

